
'Helicopter money' might help U.S. economy - randomname2
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0VR0EH
======
Turing_Machine
The State of Alaska does something very similar with the annual Permanent Fund
Dividend (usually in the $1000-2000 range, direct payout to each resident).

It certainly does create a boost in consumer spending.

